# 4x4 Fence Post Bending



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

2 of the many fence posts I set when replacing my fence after Ike are warping to the point it is making a portion of the fence look like it's a big hunk of dung. 

Is there a way to straighten them or am I just going to have to either replace them or just look the other way?
hwell:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd probably replace them...before they warp the fencing itself.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

man that ticks me off when that happens. Probably nothing you can do other than live with it or replace them. Next time let it dry first and take back the bannanas.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

11andy11 said:


> man that ticks me off when that happens. Probably nothing you can do other than live with it or replace them. Next time let it dry first and take back the bannanas.


Yeah, I also learned not to paint treated lumber until it dries well, or it will delaminate on you.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Bozo said:


> 2 of the many fence posts I set when replacing my fence after Ike are warping to the point it is making a portion of the fence look like it's a big hunk of dung.
> 
> Is there a way to straighten them or am I just going to have to either replace them or just look the other way?
> hwell:


You might be able to kerf cut the post and bend it back.


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

I had the same thing happen. The post that is on the hinged side of my gate warped and is causing the gate to shut out of alignment with the fence. The problem seems to be mainly cosmetic as I can adjust the gate. The biggest problem is that I enter the house using this gate every day multiply times and it drives me nuts to see the gate out of wack. I have about 2 1/2 bags of concrete on this post since it is a gate that gets used daily. I sure dont want to dig it up!


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Redalert said:


> I had the same thing happen. The post that is on the hinged side of my gate warped and is causing the gate to shut out of alignment with the fence. The problem seems to be mainly cosmetic as I can adjust the gate. The biggest problem is that I enter the house using this gate every day multiply times and it drives me nuts to see the gate out of wack. I have about 2 1/2 bags of concrete on this post since it is a gate that gets used daily. I sure dont want to dig it up!


Make sure the post has cured dry before replacing. We have a wrought iron fence and I found I had to adjust the gate because it wouldn't close all the time. One side is attached to the garage so I know its not going anywhere.

I figured out it was the soil and the post would move depending on the amount of moisture. We're talking about a metal post with plenty of cement.

If you do end up replacing it, I'd suggest you go with a 10' and dig a deep, wide hole. That might help hold it in place when the soil changes. Just a thought. I've just resolved myself to adjusting periodically.

Ike replaced the section with the gate and just last night I noticed that the latch wasn't closing. I'll be adjusting it this weekend.

G'luck! Let me know if you find a longer term solution.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I straightened one up using a come along . Once I had it squared up I put some bracing in tying it to the next 4x4 over. It's ugly but it is straight. Gate opens like a champ and no one sees the repair but me.


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

My problem is with the post warping not shifitng in the ground. The post has a signicant bow that causes the bottom of the gate to be out of alignment with the fence by about an inch or so and the top of the gate to be out of alignment the other way by the same amount. It really is aggravating since I wanted to use wrought iron here and the HOA would not let me.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

I was running short of cash when we bought our house and couldn't replace the entire fence, so I bought 2'' square tube (14ga, primed) and welded the frame and put the old boards back on.

I gotta warn you, putting in 2000 tek screws is a lot of work, but the fence is 4 years old and looks like it did when I put it up.

I extended my gate posts up about 7-1/2 ft and have a 'header' over each gate, so the gate post and latch post are tied together and never get out of alignment. 

I will never own a fence with wood structure. I like the boards, but the frame needs to be steel. Gates are framed in steel, too.

Lance.


----------

